# Hematemesis by history - ICD-9-CM Code



## heatherwinters (Mar 14, 2008)

A patient was seen in our office for an E/M visit.  In the assessment portion of the note, the doctor recorded the following: Hematemesis by history, and Bipolar.  I cannot find a "personal history of..." code that would be appropriate for the hematemesis. What ICD-9-CM Code would be appropriate?  Thank you all for your help


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 15, 2008)

without looking at the rest of the note, 
the only history I could find with the digestive system are 
V12.79
and V47.3
but I'm not sure if they would work.


----------

